# Diarrhea like and hard stool at the same time



## buttmunch (Dec 17, 2002)

Yesterday morning, I woke up, ate some yellow cake and drank some grape juice. After about 15 minutes, I started to get some stomach cramps. I went to the bathroom and had a hard stool. About halfway through, I had some diarrhea like stool. Is this normal for IBS C/D? This really surprised me since I'll have days of diarrhea immediately followed by constipation.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

This usually happens to me too, altho I also have alternating C and D most of the time. Well, ibs seems very much to be the unexpected, most of the time I dun get surprised by what happens anymore. I guess it really shouldnt be much of a worry, this has been happening to me for the past few months.


----------



## lifelongibs (Jun 21, 2003)

I have had this happen, also. I just figure it is part of the irregular spasms that go with ibs.







I have had bentyl and levsin (anti-spasmodics) and usuallly they make my bloating and gas worse, did usually stop the diarrhea, tho. I quit my acid-reducer, as I posted on another thread, and my "d" is virtually gone. I cannot get rid of the pain, gas, and bloating, wish I could find something to help with that.







Kandy


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Folks:When you eat something that triggers an attack of diarrhea you probably already have stuff in your bowel that has been properly digested (from your last meal maybe). When the trigger food initiates peristalsis (the wave-like muscular contractions that force food through the intestines) this properly digested stuff comes out first since digestion works like a queue: first in first out. It's downhill after this. This is just a guess but it makes sense, right?Gastron


----------



## JLGreen (Aug 11, 2003)

Butt:Go and get Heather Van Vourous's two books on IBS...follow her approach. If you do, you won't be drinking grape juice or eating yellow cake any more. Instead, you'd be drinking Chamomile or Peppermint Tea (cooled if you like) and eating one of her delicious breads (I like the zucchini especially, though the banana's good too). Try changing your diet along her guidelines, add a soluble fiber supplement daily (I take Yerba Prima from health food store), take 1200 mg of calcium, follow her guidance on reducing stress and in a week or two you'll begin to feel much better as you get your diarrhea under control.I've suffered with this plague for 10 months and before that for another 10 months two years ago. Each time my stools are all over the map, but they're anything except normal. Heather's work has been right on target. I had extensive intestinal surgery 7 years ago where 7 inches of my esophagus was replaced by an equal lenght of colon. It was a preventive measure caused by a very advanced precancerous condition in the esophagus which was close to moving into early stage cancer. Esophageal cancer is one of the most serious forms, so I made a decision to not risk the cancer while knowing that the surgery would have a dramatic effect on my life style as far as eating was concerned. I actually had normal movements for 3 years, though it finally caught up with me. After that first 10-month episode of IBS (I was tested for every other possible cause and all results were negative), I was ok for about 2 years and then it started up again in January of 2003. I've been fighting to get the diarrhea under control again and my gastroenterologist hasn't been much help. But, again, Heather's work has been the best solution yet. Get her books and follow her guidelines. You'll be fine.JLGreen


----------

